# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  How to properly measure and fully empty a syringe

## drummerofgod87

I recently saw someone ask a question about this, and I didn't see a thread about this in the database, so I thought I'd add it.

Q: My gear runs out faster than it is supposed to. What's the deal? Are the vials under-filled?

A: A lot of guys have trouble with that first 1ml of measuring and inaccurately measure and often take out more than 1ml of gear on accident, making it seem like they run out of gear quicker than it is supposed to. I have found syringes that both accurately and inaccurately measure that first 1ml. The reason why some syringes do not properly measure that first ml is because of the small space between the 0 ml line and the tip of the needle where extra gear can be stuck. The easiest way to solve this is to flip the syringe needle side up and measure with the top of the gear at the 0ml line to see where the bottom line lines up. Problem solved there for those who are uncertain about their measurements.

Q: How do I get that last bit of gear out of a syringe?

A: There are 2 methods of doing this. The first one is, after you have sucked in all of your gear that you will be injecting, flip your syringe needle side up and suck in about .1 - .2ml of air into your syringe. Next, you will situate yourself so that you will be injecting at enough of a downward angle, if not straight down so that the air is at the back of the syringe so that it may serve its purpose of forcing that last bit of gear out of the syringe. And if any air gets into your muscle, it will not affect you because it will be such a small amount that it will not even matter. It will dissipate eventually anyway. You can play around with the amount of air until you find out exactly how much air you need to have in the syringe in order for the syringe to fully empty itself of any gear, but have little to no gear get into your muscle.

The second method is done by using B12. Suck up the B12 into your syringe first, and then suck up the rest of your gear. Next, you will again situate yourself so that you will be injecting at enough of a downward angle, if not straight down so that the B12 is at the back of the syringe so that it may serve its purpose of forcing that last bit of gear out of the syringe. B12 is water-based, and since most gear is oil-based, it will be more dense and thus sink towards the needle and be injected first. This is also why we pull the B12 into the syringe first. If the B12 is not at the back of the syringe, wait until it comes to the top of the syringe, or at least .2ml of it is at the top. Just be careful about the pressure in the syringe when pressing. Go slowly so that you don't rocket the water-based B12 into your muscle, causing any pain.

Hope this helps.

----------


## JimJonesXL

Well done!

----------


## markhyena

the air method scares me... but i want to try it , as i think im wastin alot of gear (doin Sustanon )

any more info in this ?

----------


## illwillogical

> the air method scares me... but i want to try it , as i think im wastin alot of gear (doin Sustanon )
> 
> any more info in this ?


I put a half cc of air in me everytime, I have never had any problems, and it keeps the gear from leaking out, there are several other members that do this too.

----------


## jamyjamjr

> I put a half cc of air in me everytime, I have never had any problems, and it keeps the gear from leaking out, there are several other members that do this too.


you accidently hit a vein with that half a cc and see what happens

----------


## LATS60

Nothing would happen^^.

----------


## markhyena

I cant bring myself to so this.....

----------


## sloth9

are you talking about liquid b12 you buy at the store, or some sterile stuff from a doctor, I hope the latter but I was just curious.

----------


## Extreme

i read this and just tried the air thing and it worked great got all the gear out of the syringe. no more wasting .1 to .2 ml in the syringe that always pissed me off. wasted money and gear!!!

----------


## markhyena

Im scared to inject the air man..... damn...

----------


## garythompson

> you accidently hit a vein with that half a cc and see what happens


nothing happens.

----------


## Spartan ^

> nothing happens.


It can! let that 1/2cc of air not disipate before it gets to your heart and see what happens. (injected directly into a vein of course, but who wants to risk it?)Somebody start his epitaph......

----------


## kevin313

uh correct me if im wrong but isnt it 3cc or 10 cc or air allowable into vein, thought there was someone who did a study awhile ago. used to get referenced alot, cant remember it though

----------


## Big

an air embolism could never be caused with the size syringes we use for gear.

----------


## jamyjamjr

> It can! let that 1/2cc of air not disipate before it gets to your heart and see what happens. (injected directly into a vein of course, but who wants to risk it?)Somebody start his epitaph......


unless injected straight into a vein, you have nothing to worry about... .2cc of air, even in a vein can be handled by some.. dont worry bro... i do .2cc of air in my shots daily..

----------


## JiGGaMaN

im not too fond of the air in the needle thing. but for those who do, you should try this at least: test out exactly how much air is needed by filling a syringe with a cc of vegetable oil and a cc of air and mark the point when the last oil drop out.

----------


## aestheticmind

> filling a syringe with a cc of vegetable oil and a cc of air and mark the point when the last oil drop out.


i am assuming that is how THIS HAPPENED

----------


## JScondition

Putting air in a syringe is a real medical procedure called an "Air Lock" to keep the "meds" from coming back out. It should not pose a problem when injecting in regards to a vein because you should always ASPIRATE (pull back on the plunger) IM injections to see if there is blood return to make sure you are not in a vein or artery.

----------


## hunterwells

> It can! let that 1/2cc of air not disipate before it gets to your heart and see what happens. (injected directly into a vein of course, but who wants to risk it?)Somebody start his epitaph......


When my brother was in veterinary school he told me a story about a professor threading a 29g pin into a rabbits vein in its ear. he then asked the class how much air they thought it would take to cause a cardiac embolism, one guy said 1 ml, somebody else said 5ml and so on....the professor proceeded to fill a 60cc syringe with air and slam in it....nothing happened, the rabbit was perfectly fine. he slammed another 60ccs of air into the vein...still nothing happened. long story short it took 180cc of air to kill a 5 pound rabbit....i wouldnt worry about half a cc of air in ur glutes.

----------


## Mr.Rose

^^

arnt vets suppose to be saving animals not killing them, lmao. 

Thanks for the info, i hate loosing that last bit, especially on sus.

----------


## hunterwells

youd be surprised how many they kill in vet school before they ever get to save any...its way different than human medicine....kind of a bummer lol

----------


## Mr.Rose

i guess you got to kill a few to save the majority... but that was just uncalled for, killing a poor bunny, call me an animal lover, but at least they love me back, haha if i could only get the same love and affection from my girl, haha.

----------


## hunterwells

i know what u mean man, its a bummer. animals always get the short end of the stick...think about about the pharmaceutical testing they have to go through. i hear chimpanzees have it bad, they give them aids on purpose to try new aids medications...

----------

